# R4CARD.CO.UK just shippede my SX pros



## DaveLister (Jun 16, 2018)

Just looked at my order.  Now reads shipped x o x o.


----------



## NightStorm1000 (Jun 16, 2018)

Have fun with it. Still useless without OS Download unlocked.


----------



## Thetoto (Jun 16, 2018)

There is already a thread for Switchsx.com and ITS THE SAME RESELLER. No need for 100 threads about that.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 16, 2018)

Erm yes there is stop being a dick not everyone knows its the same resseler also op what date did you purchese please ?


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 16, 2018)

Bought 17th of may. Nice n quick order number 98.


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 16, 2018)

Haha my initial order was 17th may but payment didnt go throgh so managed to pay on 11th jun damn


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 16, 2018)

Payment went right there and then PayPal no worries for me .


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 16, 2018)

My geuss is im Going to ha e to wait maybe a few weeks extra for it to be shipped we will see


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 16, 2018)

Mine too, postage is royal mail tracked 48, that's the cheapest (free, I think) delivery option which I think is good.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 16, 2018)

Mine was the cheapest free, 10 to 18 business days . I am in Ireland . Have royal mail track n trace number.


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 16, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Mine was the cheapest free, 10 to 18 business days . I am in Ireland . Have royal mail track n trace number.


Yeah, same, and if you look at the royal mail tracking it should say tracked 48 like mine, which will be a lot quicker than 10 to 18 business days.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 16, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Just looked at my order.  Now reads shipped x o x o.



Love the sn red dwarf is my fav show


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 16, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Love the sn red dwarf is my fav show


Evad retsil.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MehMeh27 said:


> Yeah, same, and if you look at the royal mail tracking it should say tracked 48 like mine, which will be a lot quicker than 10 to 18 business days.


Mine does not track gives error on royal mail page presumed delay in pick up or pre scan stage .


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 16, 2018)

Good to hear, I ordered on the 18th, order number 238 . Still processing at the moment.


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 16, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> Good to hear, I ordered on the 18th, order number 238 . Still processing at the moment.



Ugh mine's around 750, won't hold my breath....


----------



## kingraa777 (Jun 16, 2018)

Were is the order number ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## nikeymikey (Jun 16, 2018)

Mine was order number 180, got my tacking number. Tracking says "The sender has advised us they're preparing your item. More information will be available when we receive it."

Even tho it says Royal Mail 48 i still reckon at LEAST 5 days shipping time, so im not expecting anything until next weekend at the earliest.


----------



## RetroNostalgia (Jun 17, 2018)

May 17th number 65. Still processing.. I can wait though I guess.


----------



## Soluble (Jun 17, 2018)

My stargate3ds shipped as well. I've got DKTF up and running while I wait.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 18, 2018)

Did anyone here who got shipping number , check it and see that its working ?
I have been trying mine since yesterday morning and its still gives an error . Hoping its because mine is going to Ireland and not UK. Called them no trace of it in royal mail , interestingly my shipping code for Royal mail has a DE at the end - royal mail did say , if sending from China or Germany it would take longer and the DE usually denotes inbound from non uk country.
I cal bullshit if others have a tracking numbers that work.

ALL i am getting from royal mail tracking is :-
The system is currently unable to confirm the status of your item with reference XXXXXXXXXXXDE . Please try again later

I got the shipping message on Saturday.


----------



## Trappie (Jun 18, 2018)

Gl & hf


----------



## Soluble (Jun 18, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Did anyone here who got shipping number , check it and see that its working ?
> I have been trying mine since yesterday morning and its still gives an error . Hoping its because mine is going to Ireland and not UK. Called them no trace of it in royal mail , interestingly my shipping code for Royal mail has a DE at the end - royal mail did say , if sending from China or Germany it would take longer and the DE usually denotes inbound from non uk country.
> I cal bullshit if others have a tracking numbers that work.
> 
> ...


Because it's bulk shipped on a weekend... Packaged entered and ready to ship, but hasn't gone through any processing facility to be able to track.


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 18, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Did anyone here who got shipping number , check it and see that its working ?
> I have been trying mine since yesterday morning and its still gives an error . Hoping its because mine is going to Ireland and not UK. Called them no trace of it in royal mail , interestingly my shipping code for Royal mail has a DE at the end - royal mail did say , if sending from China or Germany it would take longer and the DE usually denotes inbound from non uk country.
> I cal bullshit if others have a tracking numbers that work.
> 
> ...



I have a valid tracking number, says "The sender has let us know this item will be with us soon." because they haven't passed it on to royal mail yet. Mine ends in GB.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 18, 2018)

Dig Dug mode , and alas i have turned something up . 
Irish based mail tracking sites = nada .
UK based mail tracking sites = nada.
DHL Ireland and uk = nada 
DHL Germany says this :-
We expect your shipment data shortly. Please note, however, that we can only provide information when the sender has sent us the consignment or consignment data.

Just in case anyone else gets hair standing on the back of they're necks .


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 18, 2018)

Relax lol. It's probably not updated in the system yet, especially if was it Saturday and it's only now Monday.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 18, 2018)

retrofan_k said:


> Relax lol. It's probably not updated in the system yet, especially if was it Saturday and it's only now Monday.


Saturday and Sunday, are two days , 48 hours my eyes are bleeding from too many refreshes. lol.

Also flying to sun hols weds morning , will def miss the delivery to work address. So grabbed an SX OS from online-trends for phone deployment .


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 18, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> Saturday and Sunday, are two days , 48 hours my eyes are bleeding from too many refreshes. lol.



Sat/Sun are not actual business/processing days either for some companies. Also, take into account time differences too.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 18, 2018)

I have recalled the hounds its ok , riddlin in a bucket beside me no wukin furries. 
Its just gay in Ireland for postal services .


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 18, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> I have recalled the hounds its ok , riddlin in a bucket beside me no wukin furries.
> Its just gay in Ireland for postal services .


I would be happy if mine didn't just say "processing"


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 18, 2018)

yeah mine still says processing, was order number 336, so maybe a little while to go.....


----------



## lampard1983 (Jun 18, 2018)

mine still says processing, ordered on 18th may and order number ends 222.

Did anyone else pay anything like this.

*Xecuter SX Pro [ Pre-Order ] | The ultimate Kit for Nintendo SwitchSX £34.19 Ordered: 1 £34.19*
*Subtotal £34.19
Shipping & Handling £17.99 DHL（5-7 Business Days) - Express
Grand Total £52.18
*


----------



## ghorricks (Jun 18, 2018)

Ordered 18th... and my order number ends close to 300.
STATUS : _Processing
Registered Parcel(Trackble, 10-18 Business Days)_


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 18, 2018)

lampard1983 said:


> mine still says processing, ordered on 18th may and order number ends 222.
> 
> Did anyone else pay anything like this.
> 
> ...



Yeah exactly the same, order number 238, i'm giving them till Wednesday to do something.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 18, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> Yeah exactly the same, order number 238, i'm giving them till Wednesday to do something.


 I got this in email

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



loon111 said:


> I got this in email


An mine still says processing


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jun 18, 2018)

R4card had like 800+ orders or something, its a massive undertaking to ensure each one is checked, tagged, bagged in order, with correct order etc, and remember its probably not a full time job, and real life, yes I want mine like yesterday, but hounding them isnt going to get it quicker, and a little patience is always appreciated


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Jun 18, 2018)

loon111 said:


> I got this in email
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



So they have shipped the items but not updated the website to reflect this ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FreePlayFlorida said:


> R4card had like 800+ orders or something, its a massive undertaking to ensure each one is checked, tagged, bagged in order, with correct order etc, and remember its probably not a full time job, and real life, yes I want mine like yesterday, but hounding them isnt going to get it quicker, and a little patience is always appreciated



I think the end of play Wednesday is perfectly reasonable amount of time to give them.


----------



## loon111 (Jun 18, 2018)

Jungle_Jon said:


> So they have shipped the items but not updated the website to reflect this ?
> 
> 
> So it would seem, they never actually said mine is on way an asked them with no reply, an also asked was mine in first batch an no reply so who knows, we will get them soon enough i guess
> ...


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 29, 2018)

And the pros have just arrived in Dublin.  Monday delivered to work.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 29, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> Yeah, same, and if you look at the royal mail tracking it should say tracked 48 like mine, which will be a lot quicker than 10 to 18 business days.


Not sure what yours still says but my royal mail still says expecting it since last Friday now, been 7 days expecting, it still has not changed I thought it may of been here today!. Didn't you say yours said expecting around the same time?


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 29, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Not sure what yours still says but my royal mail still says expecting it since last Friday now, been 7 days expecting!. Didn't you say yours said expecting around the same time?



Mine arrived last Friday (22nd).


----------



## Reecey (Jun 29, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> Mine arrived last Friday (22nd).


What you've received it I thought in your last comment you said royal mail said it was expecting it?


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 29, 2018)

Reecey said:


> What you've received it I thought in your last comment you said royal mail said it was expecting it?


I posted that in this thread on the 16th.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 29, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> I posted that in this thread on the 16th.


Sorry my bad! its an old thread, just while were at it how long did it take for you to receive it when royal mail said this

*We're expecting it*


Tracking no. WUXXXXXXXXGB

The sender has let us know this item will be with us soon.


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 29, 2018)

Reecey said:


> Sorry my bad! its an old thread, just while were at it how long did it take for you to receive it when royal mail said this
> 
> *We're expecting it*
> 
> ...


I got the tracking number on the 16th, it got updated when royal mail received it on the 20th, and then it arrived on the 22nd.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 29, 2018)

DaveLister said:


> And the pros have just arrived in Dublin.  Monday delivered to work.


How do you know the packages have arrived in dublin?


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 29, 2018)

Reecey said:


> How do you know the packages have arrived in dublin?


Dhl tracking site . Some fucked up url they gave me . Only read left hong Kong for the last week . Then 1.20 am today arrived in dhl Dublin.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Not sure if dhl post will finally deliver last leg might be an post our national postal company.


----------



## DaveLister (Jun 30, 2018)

https://ecommerceportal.dhl.com/track/?locale=en

This one works for dhl from China to Ireland. Maybe you could try with your own tracking numbers to see if it yields anything new . Maybe changing locale to gb at end of url .


----------

